# Racycle and Crown bicycles found this week



## frankster41 (Jun 9, 2013)

I brought these two bicycles home this week I have been trying to purchase them for the last couple years. Sometimes it just takes patience. I do plan on keeping them for now. Here are some pictures as I found them.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 9, 2013)

awesome finds!! love that racycle

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

those are the BEST Kelly bars I have EVER seen....$$$$


----------



## Wcben (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats! Two cool ones... ESP. The Racycle!  And if you do decided to part her.... I'd be interested in the chainwheel, rear hub and chain off of the Racycle!


----------



## fatbike (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice going frank. Excellent bicycle. i have to agree with bricycle, sweet bars!


----------



## tailhole (Jun 10, 2013)

*score king*

wow!  Gonna have fun with those gals.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive responses!


----------

